# Brooks saddles and um, those sensitive bits...



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

The mister has built me a beautiful steel commuter and yesterday swapped out my women's Fizik saddle for a women's Brooks.

First ride this morning......oooo, oouch!!! :cryin:

He wants me to persevere and says that once broken in, it will be extraordinarily comfortable. I'm not so sure. 

Any wimmin here ride Brooks? For me, the problem isn't the hardness of the seat area, its the raised/rounded nose and particularly the lack of a cut-out in this area. I can ride my Fizik or my Sella Italia in jeans with no discomfort - this thing, damn, it was like a bad pole dancing accident. :blush2: 

Can I expect this area of the saddle to soften down much? Weeks, months, years?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a B-17 on my steel commuter. I'm okay with it but keep in mind I'm pretty upright on the thing. If I were in a more bent over like I am on my regular road bikes it would be a pain (I think). 

As far as breaking in goes, it feels the same now as it did when I first got it. 

Have you experimented with the seat angle?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a Finesse on my steel commuter (I see a trend here), which is a cross bike. Same experience as il sogno. Fine for more upright riding, but I wouldn't want it on my road bike.

And my saddle pretty much felt okay from the get-go; it's not as if some magical breaking in thing happened.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies...

I think that currently the nose of the saddle may be up just a fraction, so I will try correcting, probably even try tilting it down a little.

Hmm, I was hoping there would be some magical breaking in moment. And that's what concerns me, I really can't see how this part can get any softer - even if it gradually molds to fit my body, it's still going to be hard contact where it's least desirable.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

orbit said:


> Thanks for the replies...
> 
> I think that currently the nose of the saddle may be up just a fraction, so I will try correcting, probably even try tilting it down a little.
> 
> Hmm, I was hoping there would be some magical breaking in moment. And that's what concerns me, I really can't see how this part can get any softer - even if it gradually molds to fit my body, it's still going to be hard contact where it's least desirable.


There's an adjustment nut on the front underside of the saddle. Try loosening the saddle all the way. 

I have mine set at it's loosest.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

orbit said:


> Thanks for the replies...
> 
> I think that currently the nose of the saddle may be up just a fraction, so I will try correcting, probably even try tilting it down a little.
> 
> Hmm, I was hoping there would be some magical breaking in moment. And that's what concerns me, I really can't see how this part can get any softer - even if it gradually molds to fit my body, it's still going to be hard contact where it's least desirable.



play with the saddle tilt..._that_ part of the saddle does not break in..It's highly unlikely that it will be better with the saddle in it's current position. Are you sure the saddle isn't too high?


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Ummmm.....hello! You were comfy on the Fizik saddle so tell him to put it back on!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

The leather may soften up some, but if you're not sitting upright, there's no way around the fact that you'll be putting _some_ sort of pressure on that area. If your man thinks you're being unreasonable, tell him to tuck his genitals between his legs and go for a ride so he can get an idea of what that feels like.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

orbit said:


> Thanks for the replies...
> 
> I think that currently the nose of the saddle may be up just a fraction, so I will try correcting, probably even try tilting it down a little.
> 
> Hmm, I was hoping there would be some magical breaking in moment. And that's what concerns me, I really can't see how this part can get any softer - even if it gradually molds to fit my body, it's still going to be hard contact where it's least desirable.


It may seem counterintuitive, but tilting the nose UP a touch more will shift your weight back a bit and relieve pressure on your bits. Brooks works best nose up. HTH!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Miss M runs Brooks saddles on all her road bikes (Terry on the tandem and MTB). They are still hard as a rock after her zillions of miles but she swears they are the most comfortable things ever.

I'd say fool with the adjustment and give it a fair try.

However Miss M and I ride crazy miles, I think the less miles a person rides the less likelyhood that Brooks are worth the bother.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Many thanks for the input everyone, exactly the sort & variety of information I was hoping for.

On the ride I was constantly moving about trying to find a position to alleviate the unwelcome pressure ... I tried sitting back more, tried tilting my pelvis more under me but the only thing that helped was getting out of the saddle!

I'll give the Brooks a little more of a go to be fair to the misters efforts. Maybe the profile of this saddle is a little higher than the Fizik so I'll try lowering, or move the saddle forward - I did feel in a very different position. 

And I'll post pics soon, the bike is so so pretty, and bar the Brooks, an amazingly comfortable and easy ride.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

orbit said:


> Many thanks for the input everyone, exactly the sort & variety of information I was hoping for.
> 
> On the ride I was constantly moving about trying to find a position to alleviate the unwelcome pressure ... I tried sitting back more, tried tilting my pelvis more under me but the only thing that helped was getting out of the saddle!
> 
> ...


1) if the saddle has a higher profile, definitely lower the saddle--remeasure your saddle height. 

2) Actually tilting the saddle down will make your butt want to creep forward, meaning that area will gravitate down and forward, creating more pressure.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

ping771 said:


> 1) if the saddle has a higher profile, definitely lower the saddle--remeasure your saddle height.
> 
> 2) Actually tilting the saddle down will make your butt want to creep forward, meaning that area will gravitate down and forward, creating more pressure.


Thanks ping - the mister said he hadn't touched the seat post so all the difference I am feeling in my position has got to be down to this different saddle. I'll just have to explore the options.

I hear what you're saying re the saddle tilt, OES pointed that out as well.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

orbit said:


> Thanks ping - the mister said he hadn't touched the seat post so all the difference I am feeling in my position has got to be down to this different saddle. I'll just have to explore the options.
> 
> .


This might be the problem... I just measured some different bikes in my garage..

The Brooks saddle measures 5.5cm from the center of the saddle rails to the top of the saddle.

The San Marco Rolls saddle measure 4.25cm from the center of the rails to top of the saddle.

If your Fizik is similar to my Rolls, and hubbie didn't change seat post, your Brooks is over 1cm higher..

It's worth a try to lower it.. If my saddle were 1cm higher than I'm used to, my bits would feel it


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> This might be the problem... I just measured some different bikes in my garage..
> 
> The Brooks saddle measures 5.5cm from the center of the saddle rails to the top of the saddle.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty much it. The Brooks saddle surface also doesn't compress so that could be another 5 mm. I'm riding a Brooks Team Professional and had to lower the saddle about 1cm from the Arionne I was riding.

Also, you may have to slide the Brooks forward on the rails. A lot.....

I tell you this, I'll never go back to another saddle, the Brooks is that good. Plus I'm pretty fast and I love the questions from the poseurs on the super light bikes when they see my heavy "old fashioned" saddle and wheels.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

orbit, post some pics of the new bike!


----------

